# Finally joining you all



## Choogal (Sep 11, 2004)

HI! I have been reading these chatrooms for ages now and thought I would actually join in!
I have been ttc for 18 months, had two failed IUI results and am starting to look into IVF. I have mild PCOS ( it doesn't stop me ovulating ) and nothing else wrong, so I am very frustrated. I have been taking Metformin for 8 weeks, my doc says it can improve 'stickiness' of endo-layer. Has anyone had or heard of successes with this?
Anyway that's me in a nutshell...for now. Am really looking forward to chatting openly with women who share my problem.

Choogal XXXX


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi there

Sorry i can't answer your questions but wanted to welcome you to ff and wish you all the best of luck with your next treatment.

Jennifer xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Choogal

Welcome to ff hun goodluck with your ivf hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xx


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Choogal
I also have mild pcos and was prescribed metformin during my 3rd ivf attempt. I am currently on 2ww and hoping it has helped. Good luck at whatever you do  
                            luv Sam


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Choogal

Welcome to FF

Good luck and it was nice to chat to you the other night

Belinda x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Choogal,

Welcome to FF!  So pleased you finally decided to join us.

Wishing you success with your journey.

Laine x


----------



## Choogal (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi!

Thanks for all the replies. You are all so nice!  Wanted to add further stuff, is it right to tack it on to my previous stuff like this?
Just wanted to say I have really bitten the bullet today and resigned from work. From December I will only work part time. Thought this would be good as I will probably start IVF in december. I need to give it my best shot and thought working part time would help. Am a bit scared though. Hope I made the right decision.

Choogal xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WELCOME TO FF

Good luck with your future treatment

love
suzie aka olive


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Choogal
Welcome (albeit a bit late!)
Look forward to getting to know you better soon.
Good luck
Chick


----------

